

Google Glass Will Disrupt Social Media With Too Much Data - jbarol
http://allthingsd.com/20130313/google-glass-will-disrupt-social-media-with-too-much-data

======
jbarol
Discussing how photography will cause modern social networks to rethink their
structure

